# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Von Website nur die Grafik einfügen

## Carola-Elke

Hallo an alle technisch Versierten,

könnte mir bitte jemand erklären, wie ich im konkreten Fall - siehe diesen Beitrag 
( Link: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...=2624#post2624 ) -

aus meinem dort "verlinkten Hinweis" auf die Grafik 

( http://www.meb.uni-bonn.de/cancernet...RUNGDERSTADIEN ) ,

ausschließlich diese Grafik direkt in meinem Forenbeitrag "verlinken" könnte? 

In dem Link selber wäre sie als Bild abspeicherbar - bloss wie bringe ich diesen Link in meinen Beitrag?

Vielen Dank im Voraus,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Urologe

Hallo, 

1. URL der Grafikadresse kopieren
2. im Forumeditor GRafikbutton und dort dann die Adresse einfügen

Gruss
fs

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo fs,

danke für den Erklärungsversuch, aber es klappt nicht. 

Wie bekommt man denn die URL einer Grafik? 
Ich habe sie so übernommen, wie sie erscheint, würde ich sie in meinen Dateien abspeichern. 
Das genügt aber dem Editor hier offenbar nicht. Schade!

Viele Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Carola-Elke

... Jetzt habe ich einfach mit der rechten Maustaste die Grafik kopiert und im Editor eingefügt - es klappt zwar, doch das Ergebnis ist monströs!  :Peinlichkeit: 

Für heute Schluss damit,

Carola-Elke

----------


## shg-pca-husum

Hallo Carola-Elke,

die Grafik ist im Original zu groß (fast 3000 Pixel breit!).

Auf 20% vom Original verkleinert und auf eigenen FTP-Server-Webspace gelegt sieht es dann so aus:



Gruß
SHG Husum

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo Dieter,

tausend Dank, deine Grafik konnte ich nun aus dem unten stehenden Beitrag problemlos übernehmen - machen wir das jetzt immer so? 
Was macht ein "Normalo", der keinen eigenen FTP-Server-Webspace hat, um auf ihm etwas abzulegen?

Zu der Frage nach der URL einer Grafik bin ich inzwischen auch dahintergekommen, dass man die Eigenschaften - rechte Maustaste - ansehen und diese dann kopieren kann.

Viele Grüsse,

Carola-Elke

----------


## Holger

Hervorragend!

Ich begrüße es sehr, dass die Teilnehmer langsam aber sicher dieses Forum dem Kontaktformular zur Behebung Ihrer Probleme vorziehen.Das entlastet mich ein wenig und durch die vielen Beiträge werden die besagten "vielen Wege nach Rom" dargestellt.
Weiter so ...!

Wer sich mit dem Thema *ftp* noch ein wenig auseinandersetzen möchte, um Dateien (z.B. Bilder) im www abzulegen und darauf zu verlinken. Der wird bei www.kostenlos.de sicher den einen oder anderen Anbieter von Webspace finden. 
 Ein Kommilitone hat mit funpic.de bisher gute erfahrungen gemacht. Meistens hat auch Ihr eigener Internetanbieter ein wenig *Webspace* für Sie parat, damit Sie z.B. Ihre eigene Homepage publizieren können. Dieser Webspace ist dann schon im Preis Ihrer Internetgebühren enthalten. Wenn Sie eine eigene Domäne mit etwas Webspace wünschen, gibt es schon Abgebote < 1  / Monat z. B. bei Strato (www.strato.de).Um Dateien auf Webspace  hochzuladen, zu löschen, umzubenennen etc. empfehle ich das FreeWare-Programm psFtp - Ein treuer Diener, den man hier runterlanden kann (http://www1.rz.fh-hannover.de/fsrw-w...ree_14_115.exe).Wer mit *Grafiken* spielt sollte, wie Dieter bereits richtig bemerkt hat, die Dinger klein halten. Es braucht in der Tat keine 3000 Pixel (Bildpunkte) breiten Grafiken, wenn man sie nicht grade auf ein Poster drucken möchte. Grafiken lassen sich leicht betrachten, drehen, verkleinern und drucken mit dem FreeWare-Programm IrfranView - das bekommt man hier (http://www.download.com/IrfanView/30...-10021962.html).

Viel Spaß beim Experimentieren und ein schönes WE 

Holger Jünemann

----------


## Hans (GL)

Hallo Elke,
anbei die Rezeptur:

1. Datei am besten im IPEG oder IPG Format auf Festplatte speichen
2. www.imageshack.us
3. "file durchsuchen" , sucht in eigener Festplatte, Datei öffnen
4. "host it"
5. Den Link links von "Direct link to image" kopieren
6. Forum öffnen
7. Button "Grafik einfügen"
8. oben kopierte URL eingeben

Hans

----------


## shg-pca-husum

Hallo Carola-Elke,




> ...machen wir das jetzt immer so?


Übergangsweise können wir das gerne immer so machen, Du "Normalo".

Aber besorge Dir doch einfach

1.) etwas WWW-Speicher (wie schon von Holger beschrieben)
2.) ein FTP-Programm (ich nehme WS-FTP light) zum "Hochladen"
3.) ein Programm zum Bearbeiten von Bildern bzw. Grafiken (in unserem konkreten Fall zum Verkleinern). "Irfan View" oder auch "ACD See" reichen im Funktionsumfang völlig.

Als Spielerei würde ich das aber nicht bezeichnen. Sollte Dir die Einrichtung nicht gelingen, helfe ich Dir gerne.

Gruß
SHG Husum

----------


## Holger

> 1. Datei am besten im IPEG oder IPG Format auf Festplatte speichen
> 2. www.imageshack.us
> Hans


Hallo Hans (GL),

das Format heißt JPEG/ JPG statt IPEG/IPG, 
aber der Anbieter ist hervorraged. Das macht die ganze Geschichte wesentlich einfacher für den "Normalo"  :L&auml;cheln:  

Danke für den Hinweis.

Beste Grüße
Holger Jünemann

----------


## Carola-Elke

*Ein herzliches Dankeschön an alle lieben "Lehrer" hier!*  :L&auml;cheln: 

*Lieber Dieter, dein Angebot könnte ernst genommen werden, ich warne dich*  :Blinzeln: 

*Lieber Hans, deine Variante finde ich genial, dieses Programm auf der Site kann sogar die Grösse des jpg. variieren und noch viel mehr*!

Den Rest der vielen technischen Details zu dem Thema *ftp* nehme ich mir bei Gelegenheit bestimmt vor - dann sind Holger und Dieter u.U. noch einmal gefragt. 
Mein Provider ist t-online, dort sollte es eine Mini-Website für gute Kunden zumindest incl. geben, oder?

Ein schönes WE,

LG,
Carola-Elke

----------

